# Chipped Canines



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

Tonight I was playing with my 5 month old GSD, Darby. I noticed as she was lying there that the very "tips" of her bottom canines were broken off? Is that common? I thought I must be seeing things but when I looked closer and felt of them they were rough to the touch. She just cut her adult teeth about a month ago. She is a rock and stick chewer but is that normal for their teeth to be that fragile and do I need to have anything done for the chips? I have no idea how this happened.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh gosh, please don't allow rock chewing. Give safe, nutritional options for chewing. I listed them in my blog, go have a look: K9 Instinct - Dog training, raw diet, raw feeding, dog health care, minimal vaccines: K9 Health: Ditch the rawhide, grab an antler! (Chewing for Dogs)

No, it's not normal. I can't recall what should be done for the canines. How much as been chipped? Can you get a photo?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would put an end to the rock chewing immediately and provide a safe alternative. My first dog loved to retrieve rocks. She didn't chew them but she chewed sticks like crazy and she did knock out of a couple of teeth catching rocks.  By the time she was a senior most of her teeth were just little nubs and some had broken off and caused gum infections--not good! 

I didn't know any better then (obviously) but now I do! You can retrain those behaviors and her teeth will probably be fine from here on out.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

I try to keep them away from her but she is quick. We have a gravel driveway and a creek that she loves to play in (full of little rocks). She has tons of toy's but she goes for the gravel's everytime. The teeth look like it is a superficial chip. There is no bleeding and it is just the very "tip", the sharpest little part if the canine.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I try to keep them away from her but she is quick. We have a gravel driveway and a creek that she loves to play in (full of little rocks). She has tons of toy's but she goes for the gravel's everytime. The teeth look like it is a superficial chip. There is no bleeding and it is just the very "tip", the sharpest little part if the canine.


You need to use training techniques and vigilance to stop the rock chewing. Honestly, rocks are known for causing serious dental damage... for a pup so young, you could run into serious issues before she even hits five. If she is quick, be quicker. If I can get my puppy to stop eating glass and cigarette butts you can stop her from chewing rocks. Very important!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Unfortuneately, they tend to not just bite the rocks, but also start swallowing the smaller ones. 








The dog ate it: Crazy canine X-rays - NY Daily News

If chewing rocks alone is more fun than playing with you... then you need to work on this. First with your 'leave it' command





 
Then by working on 'engagement' training (click this --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ime-owner/162230-engagement-key-training.html )


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would have a vet dentist take a look if your are near. Is the pulp (red spot) showing? I have one who likes to grab the sticks and chew and I work on that but not with 100% success by keeping them picked up but the rocks are bad news.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> I would have a vet dentist take a look if your are near. Is the pulp (red spot) showing? I have one who likes to grab the sticks and chew and I work on that but not with 100% success by keeping them picked up but the rocks are bad news.


No, the red part is not showing. If she would hold still I would take a photo. After taking a second look, I'm not 100% sure that they are broken. The Top Canines are made the exact same way. They have a "flat" top on them, not a point. The "adult teeth" have just came in this last month so I know they aren't her baby teeth. Do the canines normally have a sharp point? The teeth look fine, no red spots, all white. They are just flat instead of really sharp. She doesn't chew rocks all the time but she has in the past, I'm just wondering if that is what has caused it. As she get's older she is less interested in the rocks.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

My lab has broken both of his bottom canines, and he is only 3. Be careful of what she chews.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

Shaina, 
Did you take your lab to the vet? If so what did they do, if anything? I feel like such a bad parent. She's only 5 months old. Her teeth "look fine" other then the very tips. She has alway's been a chewer, and a puller. I guess that combo on top of fragile, new teeth is what caused it. I am planning on taking her to the vet this week and letting them take a look just to make sure that there won't be any problems later on.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

Shaina said:


> My lab has broken both of his bottom canines, and he is only 3. Be careful of what she chews.


Did you take your Lab to the vet? If so what did they do if anything? Darby is only 5 months old, I feel like a terrible parent... She has always been a chewer and a puller and I think those two traits along with young fragile teeth has caused it. Her teeth look fine other then the very tip and they don't seem to be bothering her at all. I just hate it and I am REALLY beating myself up over it. In all my years of having dog's I've never had this happen. I plan on taking her to the vet this week just to make sure that there wont be problems later on down the road.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

*Hallelujah!*

Well, I took Darby to the vet yesterday about the chipped Canines. Turns out, they are her baby teeth. THANK GOODNESS. I was really downing myself for not paying more attention to her chewing habits, her vet said this was just a case of a Big Dog with Little Teeth. This is a very valuable lesson learned. 
After the worry and guilt I put myself thru thinking she was gonna spend the rest of her life with broken choppers, I'll be sure I don't let her get a hold of anything dangerous. Thanks for the feedback.:happyboogie:


----------

